

Emergency phone and Internet data laws to be passed [UK, BBC reporting] - vrikis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28237111

======
SixSigma
Hit all the bingo phrases there Mr Cameron. Peados, Mad Iranians, Syrians,
Criminals.

I'm sure Boka Harem and Rolf Harris all use Vodafone.

